# Missing lenses on Canon Refurb Site



## unfocused (Dec 20, 2011)

Hmm...so I'm a little obsessive about checking the Canon USA Refurbished Site. I noticed that right after they ended their 15% off sale they removed several lenses from the refurbished site list. 

The list went from five pages to just over four. Not sure what all has been removed but I see the two 70-200mm f4 lenses are gone, as is the 70-200mm f2.8 IS Version I. This doesn't appear to be a case of them being sold out, as that is routinely noted on the descriptions.

I'd say this is a sign of new lenses, but I'm not sure I'm buying it. After all, the 50D is still listed on the refurbished camera site. Just thought I'd note this and encourage some speculation. We certainly speculate about a lot of goofier things here.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 20, 2011)

I would not read too much into it...As long as a lens is actively sold by Canon, it should be on that list... e.g. 70-200 f4L... since they must get returns all the time... seems like someone needs to do some web content clean-up.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 20, 2011)

Just to clarify, I'm talking about the refurbished site, not the regular Canon USA site. The refurbished site seems to only list a limited number of lenses, ever. For example, the 400mm f5.6 prime has never shown up on the site. Same with the 200mm f2.8 prime. I'm still waiting for the 70-300mm L to show up, but it hasn't yet (perhaps because it hasn't been out very long and isn't a big seller?) 

But, the lenses that do show up on the site have been pretty consistent and are listed regardless of whether or not they are in stock at a certain point. They will list a lens for months and months and it will go in and out of stock, but it's unusual for a lens (or camera) to be entirely removed from the site.

I wouldn't know what to read into it, if I were going to read something into it. The removal of the 70-200 f4's, coupled with the recent rumor of a new version does have me wondering though.


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Considering the two 70-200 F/4s still are on the main site, I would not read much into it. I would read more in that they are not getting as many of them in compared to the 2.8s etc.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 20, 2011)

I think that sort of inconsistency means nothing.

Canon has probably the worst business Web site I've ever seen. 

They make great cameras and lenses, lousy Web sites.


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 20, 2011)

unfocused said:


> I'd say this is a sign of new lenses, but I'm not sure I'm buying it. After all, the 50D is still listed on the refurbished camera site. Just thought I'd note this and encourage some speculation. We certainly speculate about a lot of goofier things here.



I'm somewhat inclined to agree--it seems strange that what appears to be just the 70-200 f/4 lenses have disappeared off the list, considering that we have other rumors saying that new one(s?) are coming out.

But we NEVER speculate about goofy stuff. :


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2011)

The 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mk 1 has been out of production for almost two years, so stocks of like new lenses are likely gone.

Thw f/4 lversions are still in production, so refurbs are still available.


----------

